# EUROBASKET 2025 - Latvia/Cyprus/Finland/Poland



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

So Russia is out of the running to co-host the EuroBasket 2025 after the federation was suspended by FIBA over the invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The host announcement is three weeks away.


----------



## PAO13 (Sep 23, 2009)

Light Tower said:


> My new prediction for the EuroBasket 2025 hosts that should be like this:
> 
> Cyprus - Nicosia
> Finland - Helsinki
> ...


As far as I know Limassol will be the host city of Cyprus. The biggest and most modern arena of Cyprus is the Spyros Kyprianou Arena.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I thought Nicosia will be the host, but according to sports sites Limassol will be that instead. Well we are three days away to find out to anomalously awarded to Cyprus, Finland, Latvia and Ukraine. Hungary withdrawn its bid last month due to financial reasons, while Russia's bid was suspended due to the Ukrainian invasion. Ukraine's bid will go as planned.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The FIBA EuroBasket 2025 hosts announcement is 9 hours away.


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

Finally Eurobasket 2025 will be co-hosted by Latvia (groups and final phase) Finland and Cyprus (groups)


----------



## PAO13 (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of the co-hosting policy that has been used during EuroBasket lately, but I'm very happy to see Cyprus getting the chance to host!


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Pireotis said:


> Finally Eurobasket 2025 will be co-hosted by Latvia (groups and final phase) Finland and Cyprus (groups)


Ukraine will wait until this November to see if they can host due to the ongoing conflict invasion by Russia. If not, maybe Spain who have not hosted a EuroBasket since 2007 or Greece (Cyprus' neighbor) who have not hosted a EuroBasket since 1987.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Here are the qualified teams we have so far for the FIBA EuroBasket 2025 Latvia/Cyprus/Finland/Poland

🇨🇾 Cyprus (Co-Host)*
🇫🇮 Finland (Co-Host)
🇱🇻 Latvia (Co-Host)
🇵🇱 Poland (Co-Host)
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??

*Nation making tournament debut

**Awaiting approval for Ukraine.


----------



## andimuhammadrifkialqadri (11 mo ago)

does Cyprus already have the venue? or does Cyprus instead plan to build a new venue from scratch? because I don't think Cyprus has antything eligible so far.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

andimuhammadrifkialqadri said:


> does Cyprus already have the venue? or does Cyprus instead plan to build a new venue from scratch?


Yes they do. They already have a venue, and that is the Spyros Kyprianou Athletic Center in Limassol. For the EuroBasket the venue in Limassol will be upgrading their capacity from 6,700 to 9,600 seats.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

andimuhammadrifkialqadri said:


> I don't think Cyprus has antything eligible so far.


Despite being eliminated in the pre-qualifies, they still will take part in the FIBA EuroBasket 2025 qualifiers next year which will their first time ever in the qualifiers. In the 2025 tournament Cyprus will participate in the EuroBasket for the very first time. It also earned Cyprus a spot for the 2027 FIBA Basketball World Cup qualifiers. It will also be the first time that Cyprus will participate in the World Cup Qualifiers.


----------



## PAO13 (Sep 23, 2009)

Video showing how the capacity of the Spyros Kyprianou will be increased:


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

That will be a huge progress since this is the beginning Cyprus' EuroBasket participation.


----------



## andimuhammadrifkialqadri (11 mo ago)

PAO13 said:


> Video showing how the capacity of the Spyros Kyprianou will be increased:


any other source, particularly Youtube? because vimeo is blocked in my home country.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

andimuhammadrifkialqadri said:


> any other source, particularly Youtube? because vimeo is blocked in my home country.


Instagram i found it.


----------



## PAO13 (Sep 23, 2009)

andimuhammadrifkialqadri said:


> any other source, particularly Youtube? because vimeo is blocked in my home country.


I can't find it on YouTube, but it's on the Facebook and Instagram profiles of the Cypriot basketball federation:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=402203794963264











Cyprus Basketball Federation 🏀 on Instagram: "🏟️ Το στάδιο "Σπύρος Κυπριανού" θα μεταμορφωθεί τα επόμενα χρόνια από γήπεδο 6700 θέσεων σε 9600 θέσεων, για να μπορέσει να φιλοξενηθεί το #EuroBasket2025 #DreamBig #CyprusBasketball #OneLoveOnePassion"


Cyprus Basketball Federation 🏀 shared a post on Instagram: "🏟️ Το στάδιο "Σπύρος Κυπριανού" θα μεταμορφωθεί τα επόμενα χρόνια από γήπεδο 6700 θέσεων σε 9600 θέσεων, για να μπορέσει να φιλοξενηθεί το #EuroBasket2025 #DreamBig #CyprusBasketball #OneLoveOnePassion". Follow their account to see...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I watched their presentation several times before they were announced. Now Cyprus will be one of the group stage matches. I think Group A Should be in Limassol. Finland could host Group C matches in Helsinki. Another guess, Ukraine could host Group B matches in Kiev and Latvia group Group D matches. We already know Latvia will be venue for the final phase first time since 1937.




__ https://www.facebook.com/BasketCyprus/posts/4256845997751055


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Do you think Ukraine could join Latvia, Cyprus and Finland? My guess should be yes. I think Kiev should be the group phase venue.


----------



## andimuhammadrifkialqadri (11 mo ago)

Light Tower said:


> Do you think Ukraine could join Latvia, Cyprus and Finland? My guess should be yes. I think Kiev should be the group phase venue.


depending on the situation. if, until November 2022, the condition in Ukraine is not improved, Ukraine will not be joining.

https://www.fiba.basketball/news/latvia-cyprus-and-finland-named-fiba-eurobasket-2025-hosts


----------

